# Mazzer Mini E vs Eureka 65E



## gcs (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi,

I'm considering picking up one of them, Mazzer Mini E or Eureka 65E.

I'm looking at GBP$500 range and I'm not living in UK and grappling a second hand one is nearly impossible.

I wonder how its compare for these 2 grinders.








Thank you


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

as a rule of thumb, the bigger the burrs, the better the flavour profile. The Eureka Atom might be worth a closer look as well


----------



## gcs (Sep 7, 2016)

Mazzer Mini E is 64mm

Eureka 65e is well, 65mm

But Atom is 60mm


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You only had to look...

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/EurekaZenith65EvsMazzerMiniE.pdf

There is a direct comparison by me.


----------



## gcs (Sep 7, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> You only had to look...
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/EurekaZenith65EvsMazzerMiniE.pdf
> 
> There is a direct comparison by me.


OMG, I had read it 3 times.

I was not sure should I trust that review, because it somehow related to BB.

That's why I'm asking


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well they were askeing me to evaluate it for them based on whether they wanted to add it to their range or not.....so I was hardly likely to recommend it if it wasn't any good. besides I only do truthful and independent reviews....not sales reviews.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> You only had to look...
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/EurekaZenith65EvsMazzerMiniE.pdf
> 
> There is a direct comparison by me.


That's a good review and usefull comparison - I often find the rating plates and quoted figures are all over the place between manufacturers, commonly the rating place is there to indicate required fuse size - however the actual operational wattage varies because of as I understand it (and I'm not an expert, just curious so would welcome input on this)

1 Start up wattage required to get the motor turning is higher than operational wattage once spinning particularly motors with a capacitor.

2 induction motors where wattage increases with load.

I know from pat testing various motors the run wattage is often half of the wattage on the plate because of this, My beef is with retailers quoting the (start up) wattage of 500w when actually for the user the usable watts are just 250 w.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's tricky, induction motors continuous no load wattage is the slippage wattage...under load they draw more and more wats as load increases. The start/run capacitors are of different configurations, you best read this:

http://www.electrical4u.com/types-of-single-phase-induction-motor/

Also I went into power consumption and slip vs speed a bit more in this thread.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34047-Waiting-for-Stock-of-Eureka-75e

Normally though this sort of stuff isn't welcome in a grinder review.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

With the Mini E, I've upgraded the burrs to the Jolly's. I had no issues, and it nearly halves the grind time and the grind is way better (much more fluffy) It will probably wear the motor more, but for a 2nd hand one I'm not to worried. Something to consider over the 65e.

I've haven't the 65e, but the 75e. It is a better grinder with the 75mm burrs, but something in me prefers the Mazzer. I think it's the precision feeling with the Mazzer, the 75e feels industrial, (probably like the 65e) Also, I much prefer the centre button top up grind on the mazzer, as the 75e you have to hold down both buttons and then do your top up grind.

However cleaning the 75e is much much easier than the mazzer.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

gcs said:


> Mazzer Mini E is 64mm
> 
> Eureka 65e is well, 65mm
> 
> But Atom is 60mm


I'm also thinking of the Atom, sure it's 60, but it's dam quick and very very quiet. It also has a very small foot print.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> That's a good review and usefull comparison - I often find the rating plates and quoted figures are all over the place between manufacturers, commonly the rating place is there to indicate required fuse size - however the actual operational wattage varies because of as I understand it (and I'm not an expert, just curious so would welcome input on this)
> 
> 1 Start up wattage required to get the motor turning is higher than operational wattage once spinning particularly motors with a capacitor.
> 
> ...


The bit about motor power in the Bellabarista article is confused and confusing. To measure the electrical watts or especially VA under no load and then draw comparisons and conclusions based on what is on the plate is just nonsense. And VA is not watts.

Normally, the watts on the plate are the rated mechanical power. In the case of Eureka, the plate watts are quoted for a restricted duty cycle to enable the manufacturer to quote a bigger number, presumably for a marketing advantage. There is a lot of bollox flying around about bigger being better.

A grinder like the 65e, under no load will take around 140-160 W of electrical input. The efficiency and power factor will be very low as the motor will be delivering very little load

Under normal load the 65e can be expected to take 200-220W of electrical input. The efficiency of the motor will still be very low, may be 50% or less, so the mechanical power delivered will be around 100W.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nikko, have you used both grinders side by side?

If so, you can advise the OP about which of the two grinders to get*, if you don't like either then give him a another recommendation for a different grinder you have used that meets his budgetary requirements*....because that's his question. Admittedly I have only used/tested around 20 or 30 different makes/models of grinders, so I don't have knowledge of every option out there. *I do think the Zenith 65E is a better buy than the Mini E though in terms of value for money, grind quality and ease of use.*



> A grinder like the 65e, under no load will take around 140-160 W of electrical input. The efficiency and power factor will be very low as the motor will be delivering very little load


Perhaps they have modded the grinder since I measured it, because under no load I got 225W, *however you are seeing 140 to 160W when you measure your 65E?*

If he is still concerned about my review....it's fine, he can ignore it and wait for your advice.


----------



## gcs (Sep 7, 2016)

Coffeejon said:


> I'm also thinking of the Atom, sure it's 60, but it's dam quick and very very quiet. It also has a very small foot print.


In the old wisdom that I trust...


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Nikko, have you used both grinders side by side?
> 
> If so, you can advise the OP about which of the two grinders to get*, if you don't like either then give him a another recommendation for a different grinder you have used that meets his budgetary requirements*....because that's his question. Admittedly I have only used/tested around 20 or 30 different makes/models of grinders, so I don't have knowledge of every option out there. *I do think the Zenith 65E is a better buy than the Mini E though in terms of value for money, grind quality and ease of use.*
> 
> ...


My objective was to set straight the confusion about motor power.

I agree with you that there is little to chose between the two grinders; the 65e being easier to adjust and to clean than the Mini. I have not done enough side by side comparisons to express an opinion about the grind quality. They are pretty identical mechanically and at the level of my coffee making technique I do not distinguish a grind quality difference. I'd be interested to learn why you consider the grind quality of the 65e superior.

The motor power paragraphs in the BB comparison document clearly lead the reader towards the Eureka using inappropriate science. In the interest of objectivity may I suggest that they be edited.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nikko said:


> My objective was to set straight the confusion about motor power.
> 
> I agree with you that there is little to chose between the two grinders; the 65e being easier to adjust and to clean than the Mini. I have not done enough side by side comparisons to express an opinion about the grind quality. They are pretty identical mechanically and at the level of my coffee making technique I do not distinguish a grind quality difference. I'd be interested to learn why you consider the grind quality of the 65e superior.
> 
> The motor power paragraphs in the BB comparison document clearly lead the reader towards the Eureka using inappropriate science. In the interest of objectivity may I suggest that they be edited.


I didn't say there is little to choose between the 2 grinders, I said the 65E is better in all respects....value for money, ease of use and grind quality.

P.S. I can't be arsed to go back and change reviews, I don't get paid for it and it's accurate enough for most people except you.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Why do you say the grind quality of the 65e is better? What is it about the 65e that makes it better - bearings, play, alignment, burrs???

And how do you define grind quality?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The burrs are easier to align in the eureka as the burr carrier has less slop, the eureka is less clumpy than the Mazzer mini e, is quicker at grinding. As far as Taste I found them similar in the cup but overall I agree with Dave the eureka is a better grinder hands down.


----------



## gcs (Sep 7, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> The burrs are easier to align in the eureka as the burr carrier has less slop, the eureka is less clumpy than the Mazzer mini e, is quicker at grinding. As far as Taste I found them similar in the cup but overall I agree with Dave the eureka is a better grinder hands down.


Can I get a better option in the price range? Look for a second hand one is not possible in HK.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> The burrs are easier to align in the eureka as the burr carrier has less slop, the eureka is less clumpy than the Mazzer mini e, is quicker at grinding. As far as Taste I found them similar in the cup but overall I agree with Dave the eureka is a better grinder hands down.


Change the Mini's burrs to the jolly's & I bet the mini will be a better grinder


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffeejon said:


> Change the Mini's burrs to the jolly's & I bet the mini will be a better grinder


I think you may have scared people away from making a recommendation.....LOL

Personally, I would probably save the extr.a and buy a Eureka 75E.....


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I didn't say there is little to choose between the 2 grinders, I said the 65E is better in all respects....value for money, ease of use and grind quality.
> 
> P.S. I can't be arsed to go back and change reviews, I don't get paid for it and it's accurate enough for most people except you.


The review may be perfect for you and BB but is not good enough for me and it is certainly not good enough for everybody else (whether they know it or not) because it contains serious errors and is, therefore, not objective. Whether correcting the errors would alter the conclusion is not relevant. I do not know what your relationship to BB is but a refusal to correct a known mistake pretty much devalues everything else you have written. BB should take note!


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I think you may have scared people away from making a recommendation.....LOL
> 
> Personally, I would probably save the extr.a and buy a Eureka 75E.....


Well I got a 6 month old mini for about £370 & then new burrs £35. £405 and the mini grinds 18g in 9secs. The Eureka 75E was £795 (New) The 75e is better (5 secs 18g, slightly fluffier), but the mini with the jolly burrs is a very very close 2nd and half the price. Just sayin....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is not a very very close second, the mini e even with sj burrs (sj is a mediocre grinder) is nowhere near the grinder the 75e is. The mini e is not designed to use the sj burrs, but if you are happy doing that to yours then that is your choice. Next you will be saying that the mini e with sj burrs runs an ek close !


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm new here. In the short time I've been reading posts that interest me I'm wondering if certain characters are engaged in ongoing niggles with each other. Or, if that's not the case, at least a certain, distinctive, manner of putting their views across which don't necessarily find favour with certain other members.

99.9% of the replies to my own enquiries or observations have been replied to politely with warmth and helpfulness but I'm starting to see that the, one or two, slightly brusque responses, might tie in with the pattern of discourse I see above.

To be honest, some of the above look pretty darn unpleasasnt. Is this normal here?


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> It is not a very very close second, the mini e even with sj burrs (sj is a mediocre grinder) is nowhere near the grinder the 75e is. The mini e is not designed to use the sj burrs, but if you are happy doing that to yours then that is your choice. Next you will be saying that the mini e with sj burrs runs an ek close !


the 75e is better (as I said), but having both side by side with the mini with the sj burrs, (in my humble humble opinion) is very close. (I took 1 'very' out so we all feel better) My main point being, (though I cannot prove it) is the mini with sj burrs will be better than the standard 65e. (yes it's not 'designed' for it but when did that stop people in this forum trying to make things better to get better coffee)


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

DevonStan said:


> I'm new here. In the short time I've been reading posts that interest me I'm wondering if certain characters are engaged in ongoing niggles with each other. Or, if that's not the case, at least a certain, distinctive, manner of putting their views across which don't necessarily find favour with certain other members.
> 
> 99.9% of the replies to my own enquiries or observations have been replied to politely with warmth and helpfulness but I'm starting to see that the, one or two, slightly brusque responses, might tie in with the pattern of discourse I see above.
> 
> To be honest, some of the above look pretty darn unpleasasnt. Is this normal here?


I've generally found it to be a very pleasant forum, don't mind having different opinions, or even corrections, as long as it's done in a humble manner. Good point though and welcome to the fun


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DevonStan said:


> To be honest, some of the above look pretty darn unpleasasnt. Is this normal here?


In general no, sometimes I get frustrated (as I guess this is aimed at my comments), but on the whole am pretty polite in my interactions on here.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> In general no, sometimes I get frustrated (as I guess this is aimed at my comments), but on the whole am pretty polite in my interactions on here.


No, it wasn't aimed at you, CC. It was just a pattern I thought I saw when looking back at posts, both recent and not so recent... and you weren't part of it. Maybe it's all part of fellas interacting with each other...

Probably just me seeing things that aren't there.


----------



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

What is current opinion which is better for small cafe. Mazzer mini E of eureka atom 65E ?

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Pay the extra £150 for the atom 75, big difference taste wise

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Alidaood said:


> What is current opinion which is better for small cafe. Mazzer mini E of eureka atom 65E ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


 Our of the two I would say instead go for the Eureka Speciality 75E, it's a bit more but should perform better in the commercial environment. It grinds well into the portafilter, is fast enough at 4g per second and an all round great grinder. I reviewed it at the link below. I do make reference to commercial use but only in passing as the review is Intended for a prosumer audience.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/11/13/eureka-speciality-atom-75e-grinder/

It beats the Mazzer Mini E hands down for convenience and ins't too large....I think a much better choice for business use. Grind quality is excellent, as is workflow. I was sent this (long story) to use in a review just so something different to the Niche would be seen next to my machines. I was not sent it to actually do a review. However, it was such a good flat burr grinder, I thought I would do the Mini review anway.

If you can wait a while....then this unit has to go back to Bella Barista and you might be able to pick it up used (only by me) cheaper as used. It won't have ground a huge amount (nothing that will matter to you) and will definitely have been tested as working OK by me. If you live nearby, then when it becomes available you might even be able to pay them and pick it up from me....which saves me the PITA of having to package it up for postage.

It's likely I will have it here for at least another4 weeks though as the machine I will be using it with is being air shipped and won't get back here until Tuesday at the earliest..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Alidaood said:


> What is current opinion which is better for small cafe. Mazzer mini E of eureka atom 65E ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


 Or you could consider many other great on demand grinders that are on the market. I would stray away from the mini it takes way to long to grind 18 grams and is a hit clumpy. The atoms were designed at going after the home market, and as you will more that likely be using a full hopper you could look at much quicker grinders that will help with workflow if times get busy.

what's your budget for the grinder as it would help in giving you some much more targeted advice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> . I was sent this (long story) to use in a review just so something different to the Niche would be seen next to my machines. I was not sent it to actually do a review. However, it was such a good flat burr grinder, I thought I would do the Mini review anway.


 I don't understand, you are an independent reviewer why would BB be upset with your choice of grinder in your review. You are one of the strongest advocates of the niche so it is only right that this is in your reviews surely?


----------



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm sorry that my speech caused confusion. In fact, in a small café I meant my office where we had to make ten to fifteen cups a day and sometimes this grinder would also be used as a single dozer. Because sometimes I even order special beans for me.

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

get the 75 or no one will talk to you at work ?


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

So I'm looking to upgrade my grinder. I just use it for espresso at home on a rocket r58 maybe 3 shots a day. I was looking up to the £500 price point and have kind of narrowed it down to the Zenith 65E which I can pick up for £550 (although I'd need to spend more to change out the hopper for the small one I reckon or I can get a SJ for £515 or the Ceado e5p which I could get for £584(wish I could justify the e5sd but it's just under £400 more which is ridiculous.

I'm leaning towards the Eureka for ease of adjustment and cleaning. Does that sound like the right choice or is there anything else I should be considering?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

RichieBisset said:


> So I'm looking to upgrade my grinder. I just use it for espresso at home on a rocket r58 maybe 3 shots a day. I was looking up to the £500 price point and have kind of narrowed it down to the Zenith 65E which I can pick up for £550 (although I'd need to spend more to change out the hopper for the small one I reckon or I can get a SJ for £515 or the Ceado e5p which I could get for £584(wish I could justify the e5sd but it's just under £400 more which is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Eureka for ease of adjustment and cleaning. Does that sound like the right choice or is there anything else I should be considering?


 If it was me, I'd go for the Eureka without a shadow of s doubt. The ease of adjustment and ease of use in the Eureka range is unbeatable.


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If it was me, I'd go for the Eureka without a shadow of s doubt. The ease of adjustment and ease of use in the Eureka range is unbeatable.


 Thanks for the quick reply. A lot of the time I single dose so the Niche was a consideration too, but I order my coffee from the Barn who roast really light, and from research it seems to be the case that flat burrs are better than conicals for getting consistency out of light roasts. The combination of that and the 8 week wait time are putting me off a bit.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Zenith no question.

That is a good price too.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

How much are atoms these days? Correct me if I'm wrong but I think it has 2g of retention v 6g in the zenith if you did intend on single dosing may be better. Would fit under the cabinets too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

KTD said:


> How much are atoms these days? Correct me if I'm wrong but I think it has 2g of retention v 6g in the zenith if you did intend on single dosing may be better. Would fit under the cabinets too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Cheapest I could find the atom is £140 more than the zenith, which is a shame because it's a nicer looking machine in my opinion.

Edit: and thankfully where my coffee machine is I have no cabinets to worry about.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Ah I thought as you mentioned getting a small hopper that was a concern. Can't see any stock with shops I know are trustworthy but there are a few with others I don't know such as coff-hey at £558 May not actually be in stock though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

KTD said:


> Ah I thought as you mentioned getting a small hopper that was a concern. Can't see any stock with shops I know are trustworthy but there are a few with others I don't know such as coff-hey at £558 May not actually be in stock though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'll get a look, the zenith was at a great price on bella barista, will look about for the atom.

Was a lot of the difference in retention not down to the smaller burrs on the original atom, I wonder if that wouls have changed on the 65?

The hopper size was more down to the large hopper looking ridiculous for home use, particularly given that, if I'm not single dosing then I'm unlikely to put more than 2-3 days worth of coffee in the hopper.

if I can find an atom at a decent price it's a serious contender though.


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

Ah, ok, I was looking at the Atom 65, the 60 is a comparable price. It looks nicer and would save me having to pay an extra £40 for a short hopper, I wonder about the difference in consistency and quality of the coffee though. Smaller grind retention and less purge is a good factor though.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

RichieBisset said:


> Ah, ok, I was looking at the Atom 65, the 60 is a comparable price. It looks nicer and would save me having to pay an extra £40 for a short hopper, I wonder about the difference in consistency and quality of the coffee though. Smaller grind retention and less purge is a good factor though.


I wouldn't try single dosing them. Imo.






Not the most scientific of methods but they do say that at the start. There are other factors too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

Cheers, I think I'm resigned to keeping enough in the hopper for 2-3 days now anyway. I'm replacing a mignon that has motor issues. May yet still try and sort it out as best as possible and use it for either my wife who doesn't like light roast, or for pour over settings. I did consider a mignon specialita, but I'm assuming teh atom or zenith will be a big step up in quality. The mignon has been great, but I was on a way more restricted budget when I bought it and am looking to step up a fair bit now.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

RichieBisset said:


> Cheers, I think I'm resigned to keeping enough in the hopper for 2-3 days now anyway. I'm replacing a mignon that has motor issues. May yet still try and sort it out as best as possible and use it for either my wife who doesn't like light roast, or for pour over settings. I did consider a mignon specialita, but I'm assuming teh atom or zenith will be a big step up in quality. The mignon has been great, but I was on a way more restricted budget when I bought it and am looking to step up a fair bit now.


 If the Mignon you have now is the original one, the Mignon Specialita is a big jump from that. Not on the same level as the Zenith but they are a super grinder and much better for single dosing than the Zenith.


----------



## HyperFail (Sep 2, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> If the Mignon you have now is the original one, the Mignon Specialita is a big jump from that. Not on the same level as the Zenith but they are a super grinder and much better for single dosing than the Zenith.


Yep. Just ordered exactly one of those yesterday.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> If the Mignon you have now is the original one, the Mignon Specialita is a big jump from that. Not on the same level as the Zenith but they are a super grinder and much better for single dosing than the Zenith.


 Thanks, yes, it was the original mignon, I guess my worry was thatm if I just got a slightly upgraded mignon I'd get the itch again in another couple of years, whereas if I went for something like the Atom or Zenith that's not going to happen because there is no point (short of a lettery win) where I could justify the next step up for home use.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I would not upgrade from MC2 to Specialita, yes it is better but not a real upgrade. Aim for 64mm +


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

RichieBisset said:


> Thanks, yes, it was the original mignon, I guess my worry was thatm if I just got a slightly upgraded mignon I'd get the itch again in another couple of years, whereas if I went for something like the Atom or Zenith that's not going to happen because there is no point (short of a lettery win) where I could justify the next step up for home use.


 Well that is a personal decision only you can make. If you do want to single dose though, save a little while for the Atom is my advice.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

L&R said:


> I would not upgrade from MC2 to Specialita, yes it is better but not a real upgrade. Aim to 64mm +


 ???


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Well that is a personal decision only you can make. If you do want to single dose though, save a little while for the Atom is my advice.


 So would you recomment skipping over the atom 60 for the 65 then?

I can get and atom 60 for £8 more than a Zenith 65e, but by the time I factor in £40 for a short hopper then it's actually £32 cheaper. The grind retention is a better factor, and as I said I'm resigned to switching away from single dosing. I make about three 18g shots a day, so I could keep 2-3 days worth of coffee in the hopper easily enough I guess. Seems like less of a purge needed every morning with the atom.


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi folks,

I just wanted to say a big thank you for all the advice.

I went for the Atom in the end due to the grind retention and it not looking as out of place in the kitchen as the zenith (I could have bought the small hopper I guess, but that just added to the price.

After a bit of dialling in I'm really pleased with the quality and it feels like a decent step up from the mignon, which hopefully with wee clean up and service will mean my wife stops drinking pre-ground.

Now I'd better clean up the mess I've made dialling it in before she becomes less happy about the whole thing. 

Oh, I should add, i ordered it from Coff-Hey, the price was good and more importantly the service was fantastic. Ordered Sunday evening, shipped yesterday and arrived today and the communication from Sarah was great.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

What's the retention (daily purge of stale grinds) like for this one? I was watching DavecUK review on the Atom 75, and the retention is around 4g. What's it like on the 65 one? I'm currently having a very bad episode of Upgraditus.... 🙂 Every time I walk past the Niche Zero it whispers "Upgrade me, release me, let me go" 🤣


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What's the retention (daily purge of stale grinds) like for this one? I was watching DavecUK review on the Atom 75, and the retention is around 4g. What's it like on the 65 one? I'm currently having a very bad episode of Upgraditus....  Every time I walk past the Niche Zero it whispers "Upgrade me, release me, let me go"


Worse than me! 

Well maybe not worse but as bad


----------



## RichieBisset (Sep 5, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What's the retention (daily purge of stale grinds) like for this one? I was watching DavecUK review on the Atom 75, and the retention is around 4g. What's it like on the 65 one? I'm currently having a very bad episode of Upgraditus.... 🙂 Every time I walk past the Niche Zero it whispers "Upgrade me, release me, let me go" 🤣


 This is the 60 rather than the 65, but Clive coffee put the retention at 2g compared with 6.5g on the Zenith 65.

I can justify a quick purge every day, but not trying to purge 6.5 grams a day.


----------

